# Will Formatting a hard drive uninstall windows ?



## [xPt]FLuX

well if you bought it 100% legally, and you have your serial key just download the iso from their website, install and create a restore point as soon as you login, then whenever you want to revert back just restore it to that version


----------



## Ollii

I believe you can, trying to remember how though...but ehm, keeping disks is a must if you ask me, just don't lose them again because like you noticed, they come in quite handy. I think you can download the OS from the site with your product key

edit: yeah what flux said xd

ps: reformatting will absolutely remove your OS too, which you probably don't want to do ;p


----------



## van13330gg

Yes it would.


----------



## Retrocide

Yes it will leave your drive with no visible data on any drive or partition of any drive you format.
You can not format your System drive (the one with Windows on it) from with-in Windows, but you can format any others that are there.
You will have to either run the Recovery Partition system if your PC or Laptop has one to clear what is on the C: (Windows) partition, and it does this by formatting first then over writing the data.


----------



## Sambaru

Yes, it will erase everything on your hard drive.


----------



## Keitz

Hi.
I installed new windows on my another hard disk d:. It is now my default drive. Because the windows on drive C, can't be repaired maybe because of the corrupted or missing files on the windows, after I did everything I saw on internet ways to fix it. So, I have no choice but to installed new windows but it was installed on drive D. Is it okay if I will delete the other windows file on drive C?

Thank you!


----------



## TwoCables

Keitz said:


> Hi.
> I installed new windows on my another hard disk d:. It is now my default drive. Because the windows on drive C, can't be repaired maybe because of the corrupted or missing files on the windows, after I did everything I saw on internet ways to fix it. So, I have no choice but to installed new windows but it was installed on drive D. Is it okay if I will delete the other windows file on drive C?
> 
> Thank you!


Try to start your computer with your Windows installation media and use the Repair options on it. You might be able to save it.

If you are ok with losing everything you had before, then yes, it will be safe to format the other drive that contains the bad installation of Windows. Again though, you might be able to repair it.


----------



## Keitz

TwoCables said:


> Try to start your computer with your Windows installation media and use the Repair options on it. You might be able to save it.
> 
> If you are ok with losing everything you had before, then yes, it will be safe to format the other drive that contains the bad installation of Windows. Again though, you might be able to repair it.




Hello, yes I do not have important files on were the bad installation windows was installed. I've already tried many times repairing it using windows installation media and tried everything in Repair options but I got no luck. Its still the same. So I downloaded the new windows in another drive. Now its working properly.

Thank you for your reply. 😊


----------



## shilka

Did anyboyd look at the date of the thread before they posted its a thread from 2011


----------



## HowYesNo

well maybe he did not want to open a new thread.
well witt windows on sad hhd just different partition, not sure if you can just format C partition. possible no boot after as new instalation could made dual boot info.
just do a clean instal. download iso, rufus it on usb drive, during instal delete all partitions on hdd and instal on all empty space.


----------



## Keitz

HowYesNo said:


> well maybe he did not want to open a new thread.
> well witt windows on sad hhd just different partition, not sure if you can just format C partition. possible no boot after as new instalation could made dual boot info.
> just do a clean instal. download iso, rufus it on usb drive, during instal delete all partitions on hdd and instal on all empty space.


Okay thank you.


----------



## TwoCables

Keitz said:


> Hello, yes I do not have important files on were the bad installation windows was installed. I've already tried many times repairing it using windows installation media and tried everything in Repair options but I got no luck. Its still the same. So I downloaded the new windows in another drive. Now its working properly.
> 
> Thank you for your reply. 😊


You're welcome! I'm happy to see you're all set.


----------

